# Bernard is a daddy UPDATE w/pics



## Southern by choice (Mar 1, 2017)

So, as you all know from the other thread Bernard is a daddy.
His owner has been sending videos and communicating and making notes on all the pups!
After my first round of kidding is over I will be going to spend the day and evaluate the litter. 
I got some pics tonight they are 7 weeks old now and I cannot believe how similar the pups are to Bernard's littermates.




 


this one reminds me of green collar


----------



## Baymule (Mar 1, 2017)

I can evaluate them for you!

*CUTE AND ADORABLE!!!!!*


----------



## babsbag (Mar 1, 2017)

And FAT!!!!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 2, 2017)

Add snuggable as ever, poofballs, and pudgy to that evaluation list. 

Seriously they are so stinkin cute


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 2, 2017)

I love the one with the freckles on it's nose!  
You can almost smell the "puppy breath"........so huggable.


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## TAH (Mar 2, 2017)

Adorable!!!!!!

I can't till we get puppys!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 2, 2017)

Pretty, pretty, pretty... Who wouldn't want one? I mean, I do!


----------

